# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Grupo Rodríguez  Mariátegui prevé iniciar producción de trucha en Huancavelica en marzo del 2010

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Mientras que proyecto de Topy Top aún no define fecha por efectos de la crisis internacional*  *Lima, nov. 30 (ANDINA).-* El grupo minero Rodríguez  Mariátegui postergó el inicio de su producción de truchas a gran escala para exportación hasta marzo del 2010 debido a que aún le falta concluir parte de la infraestructura requerida, señaló el presidente ejecutivo de Sierra Exportadora, Gastón Benza Pflucker.  
Este grupo peruano es propietario de varios yacimientos polimetálicos no ferrosos en distintos lugares de la sierra y, como parte de su política de diversificación, ha definido a la acuicultura como uno de sus nuevos negocios. 
Para este proyecto ha creado la empresa Peruvian Aquaculture Company (Pacsac) con la cual Sierra Exportadora mantiene una articulación permanente en coordinación con el Ministerio de la Producción, el gobierno regional de Huancavelica y las comunidades campesinas que resultarán involucradas en el desarrollo del centro de crianza de truchas. 
La iniciativa se desarrollará en la laguna de Choclococha, ubicada en Castrovirreyna (Huancavelica), a 4,700 metros sobre el nivel del mar, y será considerada como uno de los mayores centros productores del país pues registrará 3,000 toneladas anuales de trucha, lo que triplicará la actual oferta exportable peruana de este producto. 
Les falta terminar de instalar una maquinaria que es relevante para el proceso. Ahora mismo están haciendo producción de prueba para evaluar la calidad de los productos, dijo a la agencia Andina. 
Respecto al proyecto similar de la empresa de confecciones Topy Top, indicó que debido a la crisis mundial aún no definido la fecha de inicio.Temas similares: Artículo: Trucha, tilapia y langostinos serán productos acuícolas de mayor producción en 2010 Expo Perú Ecuador 2010 (Quito y Guayaquil) Del 24 al 25 de marzo de 2010 Huancavelica conforma grupo técnico regional de biodiversidad para proteger el medio ambiente Minag prevé iniciar la próxima semana funcionamiento de núcleos ejecutores agrarios Minag prevé iniciar rehabilitación de 100 mil hectáreas de cafetales antiguos a nivel nacional este año

----------


## davemaster

me parece muy buen en huancavelica hay una elevado porcentaje de desnutricion infantil ojala tambien sea para el consumo local y un precio competitivo saludos :Cool:

----------

